# which underwear do you like on your man?



## supr

I just wanted to know if there is a specific underwear women like on their man, i recently bought jockey midway pouch brief. I love it and even my wifes loves it as she can access it so easily
:lol:
Jockey jockey® pouch midway® brief - 2 pack 1142 at Jockey.com Men's Underwear


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

supr said:


> I just wanted to know if there is a specific underwear women like on their man,


The kind that doesn't infect their computer with a Trojan horse or worm. That's the best underwear.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Therealbrighteyes said:


> The kind that doesn't infect their computer with a Trojan horse or worm. That's the best underwear.



:rofl: you said...TROJAN


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> :rofl: you said...TROJAN


Damn USC.


----------



## anna garret 01

What's underwear? i LIKE COMMANDO


----------



## janesmith

definately boxer briefs. he used to wear tighty whities and i hated them. looked like big diapers.


----------



## that_girl

Plaid boxers


----------



## EleGirl

janesmith said:


> definately boxer briefs. he used to wear tighty whities and i hated them. looked like big diapers.


I hate tighty whites too... so not sexy at all. To me they look like the undies that little boys wear.


----------



## that_girl

EleGirl said:


> I hate tighty whites too... so not sexy at all. To me they look like the undies that little boys wear.


Ewww Tightie Whities are nasty. Reminds me of my dad when he'd go from his bedroom to the kitchen to get his coffee. GAG!


----------



## bubbly girl

Definitely boxer briefs. He looks so sexy in them.:smthumbup:


----------



## square1

Boxer briefs are super hot on my h. 
From time to time he wears boxers but he tends to rip those easily at work.


----------



## that_girl

Hubs says boxer briefs feel too snug on his....package. lolll


----------



## square1

that_girl said:


> Hubs says boxer briefs feel too snug on his....package. lolll


My husband wore boxers all the time in the beginning of our relationship but with the army and his new job he said boxer briefs keep everything more secure.


----------



## anotherguy

square1 said:


> My husband wore boxers all the time in the beginning of our relationship but with the army and his new job he said boxer briefs keep everything more secure.


I have to agree here...

and it is what the wife buys for me, so I assume she likes them.

I wasnt sure about the last set she got - I always insist on 100% cotton. However, the ones she picked up are 95% cotton, 5% spandex... so I eyed those with extreme suspicion. (not to ention all the colors  ) I am not big on synthetic. After wearing them however - they are very comfortable, and seem to breathe just the same as cotton (nobody wants schweatty bawls) - and they keep their shape. 

I find 100% cotton boxer briefs... after an entire day of keeping your package contained, they can start to loose it. The 5% spandex I think makes a big difference - but not soo much that it feels like you are wearing 'compression hose'.. which I dont like. In short - they look just as good at the end of the day as when you first put them on. 

*I* may not look as good at the end of the day, but my briefs look just fine. 

Last: 'tagless' = good.



Not me:


----------



## Cherry

^^^ Nice pic for the office to see on my screen  Thanks!

Boxers on my H. Love them.


----------



## GreenEyes

bubbly girl said:


> Definitely boxer briefs. He looks so sexy in them.:smthumbup:


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I bought my husband see-through boxers once off Ebay, they have some very interesting things there.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

Boxers. I've always liked boxers.


----------

